

Vote HN: can we get an Appsumo deal on newrelic please? - petervandijck
http://www.newrelic.com/web-app-monitoring-pricing.html
http://www.newrelic.com/web-app-monitoring-pricing.html<p>Related info: http://buytaert.net/playing-with-new-relic-on-acquia-hosting
======
petervandijck
Not interested

------
petervandijck
Yes please

